# Looking for sub work in fair lawn NJ



## CatPowerwashing (Dec 11, 2006)

I am looking for sub work in fairlawn NJ or the surrounding areas. I own a 2006 Dodge hemi 2500 series with a 8 ft western plow. I also have plow insurance. Please call me on my cell phone at (551) 486-2983


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*plowing sub work*

Please send me a phone # PM so that I can contact you. I would like to discuss the sub work with you.

thanks.


----------

